# LGB Streamliner conversion



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

right out of the paint shop, I would like to show
you my conversion of some streamliners.
It makes a colorful string of cars on the layout.

Hope you like it too.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stefan 

That is a really beautiful train you got there. 

Nice job.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

nice indeed-hard to beat those LGB cars for sheer rolling ability 
i used to ride on the AR when i was a legal intern in anchorage in 1978 

-during the winter -out to the wilds to x country ski with only my lunch and then back to the ROW 

-glad i never missed the train -would have died


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, but you need some snow! Oh yah, a moose or two.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Stefan. That makes one very nice looking train.

Great job!!!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thats a real sharp looking pass train... Nice work...







* 

*Fits right into the layout to...*


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sweet*, and just the right size too.

Jeff


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

delivery of the mooses and snow will take another two months.
I will post some pictures when they arrive and show up on the layout.

I promise.

Stefan


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice job. I have a few that need to be painted SP Daylight...no hurry to do that (ha ha!)


----------

